# re : need help on convicts!



## snappyrivera (Jun 3, 2008)

I am new to this and need advice. I know for a fact that female convicts have a slight orange coloring in their belly. I purchased 2 pairs from our local petshop and i was told that some were hybrids. I was given 1 cute small non-hybrid looking male but the other pair looked hybrid. It lacked color and is bigger than the male. I am not sure if this is a female. I do not see any orange coloring. Not even speckle of orange. I even asked the petshop owner if he was sure it was female and he replied "yes". I am having second thoughts. In the tank i have 4 chinese algae eaters and 3 neons and 1 plecto. I was trying to retrieve the neons yesterday but they were too fast. If i keep trying all my plants will start floating but i will still try. Should i take the hybrid back? Im not surre if its hybrid but it just doesnt seem to have stripes. I can take a picture and send it but that will take time. Im on a mission to purchase a female convict later and make sure it has orange belly. Can anyone help my identify if it is indeed a hybrid. It looks very pale. Its not like the all original convicts *** seen. and its not an albino.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

We can't identify something we can't see. Upload the picture at imageshack.us or photobucket.com and post it so we can tell you what you have. It could be a pink convict hybrid or anything really.


----------



## snappyrivera (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your help :lol: 
I finally took the hybrid looking convict back to the petshop and confirmed from that it was indeed a hybrid crossbreed from convict and parrot fish. Thats why it looked weird with a parrot looking head. I had it replaced with the all original convict.

Now i have 2 female convicts and 1 male, 1 neon and 4 chinese algae eaters and 1 plecto. Is this okay. I was watching them lastnight and they seem to get along just fine. The problem is , the chinese algae eaters are always in the caves that i made for the convicts. Will the convicts soon claim their territory. I made 2 caves.

Thanks!


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

Knowing convicts, you will probably have fry by next Friday. :lol:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I think that's a jellybean parrot in the trade (the hybrid)? Up here they sell those for like $15 and convicts for $3; sounds like he owes you one.

I predeict that soon you won't see them as they are breeding in the caves. Good luck!


----------



## snappyrivera (Jun 3, 2008)

So is it okay to have the 2 female convicts, 1 male convicts, and the 4 chinese algae eaters and 1 neon and 1 plecto in the tank? What can i put in my filter so it doesnt suck up the fry?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

how big is the tank? That is a lot of cleaner fish. The chinese algae eaters and pleco get big (especially the pleco). The neon probably won't be safe.

1 male and 2 fem is fine, but 2 male 2 fem is even better, they have been known to babysit each others kids. Just make sure you have room for whoever is getting picked on to hide.

I have 2 pairs of convicts. One pair is in with my big boy CA/SA tank and they breed every 2 weeks, guard them for a week, then let the tankmates have them. In another smaller tank I have 1 pair of cons, one chinese algae eater, and one BN pleco. The cleanup crew is only allowed out after hours for cleaning


----------



## snappyrivera (Jun 3, 2008)

How big do chinese algae eaters get? I only have 1 neon left and 1 little zebra tropical fish but when i looked this morning, the neon was gone. I dont know what happend. I see it anywhere in the tank. Its gone! Do you think it was eaten? My algae eaters are very tiny. I had no idea they got big and if so, how big is big???? Okay, im on a mission today to go out and get 1 more male con. As *** said i have 2 females and 1 male. I would like to get rid of the chinese eaters coz they dominate the caves. I want my cons to claim its territory. I look every now and then but theyr just swimming around. And what kind of net can i get to put in my filter so it wont suck in the fry if every i get my cons to breed? Any tips on how i can preven the filter from sucking in my ****?


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I use an old filter sponge with a slit in the centre. You can also use pantyhose.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

My biggest chinese algae eater is about 7"


----------



## snappyrivera (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello to all! I finally got rid of the chinese algae eaters, all 3, that leaves me with 1. And i purchased another Con male! So now I have 2 males and 2 females! I see the female chasing the male nonstop and the male running away. Is this the courtship stage and soon they will spawn? They finally claimed their territory. I see each 4 hiding in it's own cave! I love the way they behave... Very interesting type of breed. Thanks for all your help and advice. And 1 more question, do Parrots get along with Cons? Can i put 1 parrot in the tank?


----------



## snappyrivera (Jun 3, 2008)

No hostility or aggression going on in my tank. So far, it seems their all getting along except for the female Con chasing the male. Still, i have not found the any trace of the neon that vanished this morning. It was still swimming lastnight. Still trying to investigate furthers.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

As asked already, what size tank???

I hope its at least 55g.

Two pairs spawning could be a war.

How big are the cons?

....Bill


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

neon tetra? check the cichlids stomach.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

2 pairs of cons probably wouldn't let the parrot have a very peaceful existence, unless the tank is adequately sized enough that they can defend their territory and still give a parrot room.

You can stop looking for the neon, he was delicious.

What

Size

Tank????


----------



## snappyrivera (Jun 3, 2008)

My tank is 20gall but im planning to upgrade!


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

For a 20 gal, I would recommend one pair of cons and a maybe a small cleaner fish at the most. Two pairs of cons in a 20 gal would be a disaster.

Since cons are easy to come by, I wouldn't overstock the current tank, just buy more after your new tank is set up. You could even let one pair breed in your 20 gal, then raise some of the fry in the newer bigger tank, and pick the 2 best males and 2 best females from the batch. Some don't advise line breeding, but I don't see a problem with it, especially for what you are wanting to do.


----------

